

How Design Helps Changemakrs be Quotable, Maybe Profitable - rockin_hard
http://gigaom.com/2012/12/07/how-design-helps-changemakrs-be-quotable-and-maybe-profitable/

======
ronaldmannak
Apart from the non-conclusion, nice article. Love the Changemakrs site and
team.

------
ukd1
"The story of ChangeMakrs sounds like a Hacker News cliche"...ugggh gigaom

------
SparksZilla
I really enjoyed that article until the end. Kind of anti-climactic.

------
dmor
So... How does it scale? Seriously deep conclusion

